# Energy Tuning Ltd (Common rail tuning module.)



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.energy-tuning.com/turbotune-for-cars-4x4s/

Anyone know anything about this company please?

I'm asking on behalf of a friend who has a 2003 Nuevo with a 2.0Hdi Peugeot engine.

He is interested in their common rail tuning module, which at £199 seems rather too cheap???

Usual questions. Is it snake oil? How well does it work etc.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Does nobody know anything about this company?


----------



## Geofers (Jun 6, 2011)

Had one on our fiat 2.2 multijet for the last 3 years. Put it on mainly to turn the wick up a bit when towing . No problems, set it for power, torque, or fuel economy of a combination of all three.
No complaints just does what it says on the box.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Get a proper map for it, as its likely the pug 2.0 litre lump


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Geofers and Ben.

I'll pass on the info.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Last chance to do your good deed for the day! :lol: 

Friends are coming to lunch today. Home made malteser ice cream ready and waiting to be served. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

To use that exhausted MHFacts quote………….."I can't help you with this one, but…………."

Take a look at ChipExpress. I fitted their unit [in about 5 mins] to one of our escort Nissan Navara Pick-up's……. Improvement was instant and massive.

Now standard on all our vehicles.

Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Ray.

Personal recommendation is just what my friend is wanting. Can't beat it.

Dave


----------

